# Fear of getting arrested?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a huge fear of getting arrested. It really prevents me from taking risks. I mean I remember kissing my gf in public and I thought we could get arrested, if I accidentally sell a minor cigarettes I fear I could get arrested so that makes me card more people than I should. Hell even watching porn its like what if one of these girls are underage? Or what if some random chick says I touched her when I didn't? Arrested. Idk just a huge fear of mine. I try to be safe so much and it limits me from getting out there.

Anyone else? :serious:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've been nicked (arrested) a few times in my younger days, spent a few nights in a cell - not the comfiest of place to find yourself for a night out.

I wouldn't worry about it Kevin, I`m sure the police have bigger fish to fry, but then again seeing how some of the police act in the US, maybe you should all be concerned over there !!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think you would get arrested for selling a minor cigarettes. The store you work in will get in trouble, not you.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unless you live in a small boring surburbia, I think police usually has much bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I can relate to that. I have always been terrified of the police. Any time I see a cop I try to move away from them and look innocent and I never ever look at them or make eye contact. I'm pretty sure they would think I'm a drug lord or something if they could see the terror in my eyes. There's usually a cop in the subway and every time I see him my heart starts to race. I feel like they're here for me.
Even when I was a kid I would get scared when I saw the police.

That's one of the reasons, or maybe even the main reason, that I don't have a girlfriend. Because here you can technically get arrested for being with someone you aren't married to.
Most people I know have a bf/gf and they usually don't get into trouble. But I'm so scared of the police I can't even think of going out with my girlfriend. Just the thought of being questioned by the police gives me anxiety.

I suppose it's because the police are the ultimate authority figure. And authority figures scare me. I think my SA is almost exclusively caused by authority figures. So it makes sense for me to be scared of the cops more than anything else.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Part of me is scared of being arrested and part of me actually wants to be arrested. I mean - with all my self isolation I'm basically in a prison anyways. What difference would it make to spend all my life in a jail cell vs spending my life in my bedroom. Idk. I'm not that scared of getting arrested honestly. I know a bunch of people who have gotten arrested and they said mostly it's just boring hanging around with nothing to do all the time. But like.... that's literally my life lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The main thing is to know your rights but be polite with the cops if they come to talk to you. Really bad things can happen if you try to run away or if you are rude with them. Like my stepmother's daughter got into some bar fight when she was in her mid 30s. She was an alcoholic but had a pretty well paid job. The cops came and she mouthed off at them and may have resisted arrest, so they beat the living daylights out of her. Her face was a mess. She sued and lost. Of course, she got fired from that job and hasn't worked since. Has paranoid delusions now and delusions of grandeur.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> I have a huge fear of getting arrested. It really prevents me from taking risks. I mean I remember kissing my gf in public and I thought we could get arrested, if I accidentally sell a minor cigarettes I fear I could get arrested so that makes me card more people than I should. Hell even watching porn its like what if one of these girls are underage? Or what if some random chick says I touched her when I didn't? Arrested. Idk just a huge fear of mine. I try to be safe so much and it limits me from getting out there.
> 
> Anyone else? :serious:


I would have the same worry with selling a minor cigarettes. Wouldn't want to take the risk. Not sure if you would get arrested or just fined/fired.

Doubt porn is a risk as long as you don't deliberately seek out bad stuff and are careful with webcams. Would think a prosecutor would want evidence that anything bad was a regular thing instead of an accident or that you were saving it.

I would worry about being accused of stuff by women too. The problem is my SA might make a cop think I'm lying when I try to tell them the truth  Also if you get in a fight with a women, the cops seem likelier to take her side even if she attacked you first and you were defending yourself.

Know I couldn't handle prison or jail. I'm a big guy but people seem to sense that I'm a softie. So I would probably end being one of the ones being raped. I also have germaphobia problems with using shared bathrooms, but I'm sure I would have no choice but to get over it. I'm definitely a person who would consider solitary confinement a benefit. Would be glad to be way from the other prisoners and have time to myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> The main thing is to know your rights but be polite with the cops if they come to talk to you. Really bad things can happen if you try to run away or if you are rude with them. Like my stepmother's daughter got into some bar fight when she was in her mid 30s. She was an alcoholic but had a pretty well paid job. The cops came and she mouthed off at them and may have resisted arrest, so they beat the living daylights out of her. Her face was a mess. She sued and lost. Of course, she got fired from that job and hasn't worked since. Has paranoid delusions now and delusions of grandeur.


Omg that is scary. I definitely try my best to respect them and go along with them.



slyfox said:


> I would have the same worry with selling a minor cigarettes. Wouldn't want to take the risk. Not sure if you would get arrested or just fined/fired.
> 
> Doubt porn is a risk as long as you don't deliberately seek out bad stuff and are careful with webcams. Would think a prosecutor would want evidence that anything bad was a regular thing instead of an accident or that you were saving it.
> 
> ...


Yeah just thinking about all this gives me anxiety.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

So you watch child pornography? Why dont you just use a vpn or something better than that?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've always had a fear of being falsely accused of some crime. Considering how many innocent people in the US end up convicted and in prison I don't think it's that irrational. The US justice system is seriously messed up but other countries are probably not much better and a lot them are worse no doubt.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yeah this is my fear too when running into the police at a ride check or when getting pulled over, heart starts racing and my hands get stiff, I don't know why but I become really nervous around them and it makes them suspicious of me so they ask lots of questions, which makes me even more nervous. I wonder if one of these days they will guess I've had or am on something and take me in even if I didn't.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

guys do you know where to promote? that isnt old pages?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> So you watch child pornography? Why dont you just use a vpn or something better than that?


WTF? Lol. The Legend of Mobius lives lmao.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have a general fear of being arrested though I do feel anxious around police or people who could arrest me if I'm near them in person.



> Hell even watching porn its like what if one of these girls are underage?


^ This though is something I worry about, even though I don't actually watch porn. If I stumble on someone's photo that's ambiguous or something or streaming TV shows when ads get past adblock and it says some crap about 'watch teenage girls' I close that **** super quick.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

When I was younger, I used to have the fear that I would go to prison as well. As a teenager, I had a hard time controlling my emotions so as a result did several property damages to different schools. One time I kicked and broke a window, another time I got up and ran from the principal and the cops, I vandalized a school in 9th grade because I forgot to take my meds, deleted a bunch of files on the computers, stupid sht like that. 

Like i'm not going to lie, it woudn't surprise me at all if I end up getting arrested someday for something stupid that I did. Iv'e already nearly been kicked out of college despite trying to be good. I just have a mischievous sense of humor and sometimes I do stuff regardless of whether I think it's right or wrong.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

scarpia said:


> My teachers used to tell me I would end up in prison - and be some guy's wife. All I did was skip some study halls and throw some snowballs. But I did get arrested years later for punching one of them after he told me that it was ok to have sex with students and introduce them to their sexuality. I never even got a chance to make bail - they sent me to a psych hospital for 2 years. For a simple, assault charge. next time they aren't taking me alive!
> 
> If you do get arrested DON'T talk to any mental health screeners. They can send you strait to a psych hospital like what happened to me. No chance to even make bail. And the sentence in the hospital is indefinite.


x2

Mentioning mental health issues is a good way to go from few rights to zero rights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Being not employed is a crime?*

as I always thought, right from beginnings

same as without a girlfriend gets you immediately judged as homosexual

stiff of all society cold war

later in life, I was right way back then, as my atheism at age 4

my early paranoia serves future reality

down trodden was how I gloomed on others how this attitude has bloomed against me seasonedly

nasty ratchet of punishment for doing anything unwanted in mainstream

these obnoxious laws are evil. victims prone to t any offhandedly tangential random opinion. no sense. witless, non-existent proof or evidence.

Rights are loose. "*Weeee* think..*You*.... xxx"

grandsight from above. Staff in JobCentre or supermarket glare at all those assumed to be violent or thieving.

after an induction meeting with employment industry agents, what would you expect from their promise: 'you will get a letter shortly'?
not allowed time to speak, hindered by questions... 'what are your goals?' after many previous sessions to form a structured response. hundreds of grillings in life... main verdicts have been "He didn't answer the questions properly" They didn't ask any valid questions


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Mine is of having a cellmate that will hear me fart.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

twitchy666 said:


> *Being not employed is a crime?*
> as I always thought, right from beginnings
> 
> same as without a girlfriend gets you immediately judged as homosexual
> ...


Being unemployed is a sign of mental illness and they use that against you to keep you locked up and force you to take brain damaging drugs.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well first of all, police might give you some kind of warning or something. Geerrally just try to follow the laws. If worst comes to worst, you cant get into any really nasty trouble from selling cigarettes or watching illicit material.


----------



## Marial Arts (May 23, 2015)

michaelthedepressedmess said:


> Part of me is scared of being arrested and part of me actually wants to be arrested. I mean - with all my self isolation I'm basically in a prison anyways. What difference would it make to spend all my life in a jail cell vs spending my life in my bedroom. Idk. I'm not that scared of getting arrested honestly. I know a bunch of people who have gotten arrested and they said mostly it's just boring hanging around with nothing to do all the time. But like.... that's literally my life lol


I think you should too too over come the fear of it ?. .


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd say it's fairly rational to fear being arrested - it's not something that any reasonable person would want to happen.

It's happed to me in the past and it was quite frightening, although I was treated very well. Nowadays I would avoid it at all costs for fear of going to prison where I'd be surrounded by people probably even worse than some of the visitors to my building. These are not the sort of people you want to be anywhere near. Violent, angry and often dangerous people.


----------

